# A Few Funnies



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

n a pub quiz the other day I lost by one point. The question was where do women mostly have curly hair? Apparently, it's Africa!

One of the other questions was to name two things commonly found in cells.It appears that Scousers and Pikeys is not the correct answer!

I've heard that Apple have scrapped their plans for the new childrens iPod after realising that iTouch Kids is not a good product name.

George Clooney is to star in a new film about Gary Glitter, called "Oh, She's Eleven."

The wife told me I was no longer romantic so I booked a table for the two of us on Valentine's Night. Problem was she's rubbish at snooker!

There's a new Muslim clothing shop opened in Hartlepool but I've been banned from it after asking to look at some bomber jackets!

Jonathan Ross has been accused of shoplifting a kitchen utensil fromTesco. Ross says it was a whisk he was prepared to take.

Scientists have revealed today that they have found a new drug fordepressed l*sbians. It's called Trydixagen.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have been to the shop in Hartlepool :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have been to the shop in Hartlepool :lol:


I own it! :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to the shop in Hartlepool :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

quality these - havnt heard any of them - real funny


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------

